

Sweeping iOS 7-style changes said to be coming for OS X 10.10 - blamonet
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2014/05/report-sweeping-ios-7-style-changes-said-to-be-coming-to-os-x-10-10/

======
coreymgilmore
This would only make sense. They bought the "app store" to OSX and then
brought "apps" as well (for some odd reason, people thing apps are different
than applications)......

Bringing the two OSes closer together would mirror moves by MSFT where W8 and
Windows Phone 8 have similar looks.

